# Gaming mouse + mouse pad under Rs.2500



## sarthak (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi guys, please suggest a gaming mouse and a mouse pad under Rs.2500(including both of them).

I am looking at : 
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega Mouse Pad

Razer Death Adder

Please advice about the authenticity of these web sites. Any other suggestions are also welcome.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 19, 2012)

i don't know about maniacstore.com, but golchhaIT is a trusted store. you could go ahead with them. also, the combo you selected is good, but i hope you do know that DA is a big mouse.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 19, 2012)

Logitech G400 + Razer Goliathus Control Edition (Small)


----------



## iittopper (Jul 19, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Logitech G400 + Razer Goliathus Control Edition (Small)



this .


----------



## sarthak (Jul 19, 2012)

I played CS with both speed and control editions, and I didn't like control edition, any reason why you guys are recommending it ?
Also can you give links to websites selling Logitech G400 except Flipkart ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I played CS with both speed and control editions, and I didn't like control edition, any reason why you guys are recommending it ?
> Also can you give links to websites selling Logitech G400 except Flipkart ?



CS playability (though i don't play it), i read, is benefited from using a 'speed' edition mouse pad. and since you also don't have a good experience with the 'control' edition, then the choice is obvious. but remember that the 'omega' mouse pads are small, so no low-sensitivity playing!


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Also can you give links to websites selling Logitech G400 except Flipkart ?



Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400 (For PC) Price India, Buy Logitech Mouse Accessories Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 20, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I played CS with both speed and control editions, and I didn't like control edition, any reason why you guys are recommending it ?
> Also can you give links to websites selling Logitech G400 except Flipkart ?


Can you tell us whether you are a high sensitivity player or a low sensitivity player? I play with 700 DPI with In-game sensitivity set to "1", windows sensitivity set to default, markc mousefix and Rinput(if on windows 7). So thts pretty low sensitivity in my opinion thus i prefer larger pads.

If you are a low sensitivity player then i think you would like to go for a full sized goliathus rather than the smaller one(or even the standard one). When you get a new control edition pad it will resist just way too much but in few days it settles down and then its way better than speed edition. Speed edition tends to resist if you try to move your mouse too much around the pad. The only problem with control edition is cleaning it. Really it used to piss me off everytime i tried to clean it  . But then again its all about personal preference, if you didnt like the control edition when you used it then it would be safer to go for speed edition.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 20, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> i don't know about maniacstore.com, but golchhaIT is a trusted store. you could go ahead with them. also, the combo you selected is good, but i hope you do know that DA is a big mouse.



Is DA bigger than G400 ? !!! I just bought G400, and I feel it is big for my hand. 

Anyway, i will also recommend G400 + Razer controll, as most of the digitians recommend it. And I also dont have any problem using G400.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Go for DA it's hell awesome.No it's not that big.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 21, 2012)

The big problem with DA or any razer product used to be its RMA don't know what the situation is like in the present scenario.

One more thing about DA though its ergonomically very good, i mean really good, but has very tiny teflon feet. I mean its like watching Yokozuna sliding around on chicken legs. So if there is even a little moisture on your pad(no you dnt need to spill water on it, even the moist weather will do it) it becomes almost impossible to have a complete control over it. Secondly, in 6 months or so you will start noticing that its feet has depleted even more and now they are really tiny.

I have heard that g400 doesnt have that problem plus its logitech so RMA is not an issue either. My optimal choice would be g400. They are almost equal in size not much difference really. g400 is not small by any means as well but it aleast has proper sized feet. Had your budget been on higher side I would have recommended Kinzu v2 pro or Kana for optical and roccat Kone or Sensei for laser(though with better and much dense pads than goliathus preferably Hard mats)

P.S. sorry for lengthy post but whenever it comes to gaming mouse and pads I get too excited 

P.P.S. If going for DA, go for the black edition, specs are the same but black edition looks Evil


----------



## sarthak (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. Buying Logitech G400 and Razer Goliathus Speed Edition from Infibeam


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ Don't get the speed edition. Get the control edition please. If you want a fast mouse just increase its DPi.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 27, 2012)

Got the Logitech G400 and Razer Goliathus Standard Speed Edition for Rs.1890 and Rs.775 respectively locally as for some reason my debit card was not working on infibeam. Thanks for your help guys


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 28, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Got the Logitech G400 and Razer Goliathus Standard Speed Edition for Rs.1890 and Rs.775 respectively locally as for some reason my debit card was not working on infibeam. Thanks for your help guys


Nice buy! now frag on


----------

